# Brett Brown: 76ers have "6 NBA players"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> New Philadelphia 76ers head coach Brett Brown has been very candid with media recently, first stating rookie Nerlens Noel could be out the entire season as he rehabilitates his torn ACL, then softening his stance, saying people "a lot smarter" than him will ultimately make that decision. With that out of the way he took to the rest of the roster before Monday's game against the Cleveland Cavaliers, telling media that the team only has six "NBA players." Keith Pompey of the Philadelphia Inquirer has the full quote:
> 
> _The first thing is that Michael Carter-Williams, James Anderson, Evan Turner, Thaddeus Young, and Spencer Hawes are the clear starters. The second thing is that power forward/center Lavoy Allen is an experienced NBA player who is finding his way back into shape.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/10/23/4947522/philadelphia-76ers-brett-brown-roster


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kinda ****ed up I think, If your on an NBA roster, your an NBA player


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

in truth he wasn't counting the guys who were hurt bringing the total to 10.

and they beat the heat with those 6 so ....good job.


----------

